# Cole Planter Plates



## BowHunter89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone know of an antique/feed/junk/ store type place in or near McRae Georgia that has lots of old style Cole planter plates? Someone told me about it back last year and like a dummy I didn't write it down and now I want to buy some plates. Any leads are appreciated they said he had bucket full of the things...


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't know if they have the plates or not, but there is a place on 441 north on the left that has all kinds of implements and junk equipment.  Under the shelter there is all kinds of metal antiques probably including planter plates.  They are only open Thurs-Sat or maybe Sunday.  I don't remember the name of the place but it would be an excellent place to start looking.  

They have a lot of nice antique stuff there too.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 18, 2014)

Rebel Tractor (Rebel Auction) Hazelhurst.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Mar 18, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> I don't know if they have the plates or not, but there is a place on 441 north on the left that has all kinds of implements and junk equipment.  Under the shelter there is all kinds of metal antiques probably including planter plates.  They are only open Thurs-Sat or maybe Sunday.  I don't remember the name of the place but it would be an excellent place to start looking.
> 
> They have a lot of nice antique stuff there too.




I think thats the place you mention 441 and that rings a bell.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 18, 2014)

BowHunter89 said:


> I think thats the place you mention 441 and that rings a bell.



It is several miles out of town, I don't remember how far but will check next time I'm up that way if you need me to.  It may be 2-3 weeks.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Mar 18, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> It is several miles out of town, I don't remember how far but will check next time I'm up that way if you need me to.  It may be 2-3 weeks.



A name or number would be great it's about 2-1/2 hrs for me I'd like to be able to call and check ahead of time.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll look next time I go through there.  Maybe someone closer will check for you before then.

Also, you can go to the Ga. Department of Agriculture website http://agr.georgia.gov/market-bulletin.aspxand to access the Ga. Market Bulletin, a shopper-type paper for ag. related items. An online subscription is only $5 per year and you may find what you need nearby.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Mar 18, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> I'll look next time I go through there.  Maybe someone closer will check for you before then.
> 
> Also, you can go to the Ga. Department of Agriculture website http://agr.georgia.gov/market-bulletin.aspxand to access the Ga. Market Bulletin, a shopper-type paper for ag. related items. An online subscription is only $5 per year and you may find what you need nearby.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Mar 25, 2014)

Want to bump this again still looking for a name/address to the place in McRae or any other leads on seed plates.


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 25, 2014)

dont know if he is still open but johnson used to have a place on the left as you gout of helena, had all kinds of stuff.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 25, 2014)

You might want to put an ad in your local Shopper paper.  Lot's of old barns had plates hanging on a nail somewhere before folks went crazy about selling scrap metal.  Someone might remember some at grandpa's.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Mar 26, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> You might want to put an ad in your local Shopper paper.  Lot's of old barns had plates hanging on a nail somewhere before folks went crazy about selling scrap metal.  Someone might remember some at grandpa's.



I have already been through all this that's how I ended up with the information about the place in McRae other than that I got nothing but static. I signed up for the market bulletin and posted a want ad there I guess I'll ad bomb facebook craigslist and where ever else again just to see.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Mar 26, 2014)

Call T&H Sales, Pavo GA. They have acres of old farm equip. I think they will ship. Ask for James or Jonathan. 229_859_2643.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Mar 26, 2014)

jimbo4116 said:


> Call T&H Sales, Pavo GA. They have acres of old farm equip. I think they will ship. Ask for James or Jonathan. 229_859_2643.



Will do thank you sir.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 26, 2014)

If Anderson is still in business in Statesboro he carried Cole. He had some new and used parts.

I still have 4 row duplex cole planters.

There are 2 plate sizes, do you have the smaller ones or the more common larger diameter ones.
What plates do you need?


----------



## chadf (Mar 27, 2014)

Bout time to put to hook to the tractor and fill the hopper!

I'll try to remember to ask around for ya.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> If Anderson is still in business in Statesboro he carried Cole. He had some new and used parts.
> 
> I still have 4 row duplex cole planters.
> 
> ...



I have the smaller 7" diameter plates I am looking for the proper sized plates for silver king peas sunflowers okra ect. Right now I am planting peas with peanut plates and sweet corn with dent corn plates and is pretty wasteful.



chadf said:


> Bout time to put to hook to the tractor and fill the hopper!
> 
> I'll try to remember to ask around for ya.



I'm gonna put some corn in the ground Saturday if all goes well.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 28, 2014)

l will look for some.

For the peas you could take the p-nut plate and put silicone in every other cell to block it from holding seed. Then run about 5mph. with the planter set to drop at 12"  The p-nut plate will drop 3 or 4 seed per cell and with the speed they will string out in the row some.

I think Anderson's place was called Farm Mart .  It was on 80.  His family had a well drilling service.


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 15, 2014)

I finally made the trip up Hwy 441.  The place I was thinking of is about 6 or 7 miles south, not north as I said earlier, of McCrae, Ga. It had no name or phone number displayed that I could see.  It is only open Thurs-Sat.  If I get by when it is open I will stop in.


----------

